# software developer jobs in Germany



## nilesh2211 (Nov 7, 2017)

How does difficult to fine software developer jobs in Germany without knowing German language with 8 years of experience in Microsoft technology such as MVC, ASP.NET, C#, Web API, AngularJS, etc.?


----------

